# Buon appetito!



## rosaten

Come posso tradurlo in inglese?


----------



## mickaël

By _"enjoy your meal!"._


----------



## uinni

rosaten said:
			
		

> Come posso tradurlo in inglese?


 
What about: 
{enjoy your/have a good} meal!

Uinni


----------



## Slipknot

Non vorrei sbagliare,ma possono essere due :
1 - Enjoy your meal
2 - Good appetite

  Sperando di non sbagliare


----------



## Jacob

Slipknot said:
			
		

> Non vorrei sbagliare,ma possono essere due :
> 1 - Enjoy your meal
> 2 - Good appetite
> 
> Sperando di non sbagliare



Good appetite is the literal translation but it's not an expression used in English.


----------



## Samuel. J. Barr.

Hi,
In Scotland we would say ' enjoy your meal'


----------



## larahill76

A waiter would say it to the people he's serving, but we wouldn't say it at home like the Italians or the French do when they are about to start a meal, would we? Well at least in my house I've never heard a chorus of people saying "enjoy your meal!" to each other...! My parents are Scottish and always complain that we don't have a good equivalent...


----------



## You little ripper!

A lot of waiters here in Australia will say "Enjoy!" when they have served something at your table.


----------



## larahill76

Yep, here in the States, too! The only place I've heard it in Britain was in a McDonald's... But would Australian family members say "enjoy!" to each other just before eating?


----------



## elisabet_s

In the US most people say "Enjoy!".


----------



## shamblesuk

In the UK we often say the French 'bon appetit', or simply, like our Antipodean cousins, 'Enjoy!'


----------



## You little ripper!

larahill76 said:
			
		

> But would Australian family members say "enjoy!" to each other just before eating?


Not that I know of. If they said it to me, I would have to restrain the urge to smack them! I just find it so irritating for some reason.


----------



## larahill76

My feelings exactly Charles!


----------



## ceci '79

I never say _buon appetito._ It sounds a bit forceful and unnecessary.


----------



## larahill76

Really? I always get deafened by my Roman in-laws just before a meal! Interesting, though!


----------



## ceci '79

larahill76 said:
			
		

> Really? I always get deafened by my Roman in-laws just before a meal! Interesting, though!


 
Interesting thread.... 

 But I would never look down on someone for wishing me _buon appetito_. I don't say it, but I can still appreciate it as a nice, well-meant gesture.


----------



## utente

Ho sentito "hearty appetite!" ma soltanto sulla televione.  Non è qualcosa che le persone normali direste.  Come l'altri hanno detto, in America suonerebbe strano.

--Steven


----------



## disegno

As an alternative, you sometimes hear "Let's dig in!" or just "Dig in!"


----------



## larahill76

Now that is something we would definitely say where I come from! Nonetheless, with all that has been said, I've decided to try out "enjoy!" or "enjoy your meal!" with my British relatives, just to see their reaction. I think I know what they'll say...


----------



## Wesley Benton

Buongiorno

Vuol aprendere il italiano ma non è facile..

Vorrei sapere come se dice per esempio "Go ahead", "Enjoy your meal", "My pleasure" per la vità cuottidiana!

Gracie mile


----------



## danalto

heleneryc said:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Vorrei imparare l'italiano ma non è facile..
> 
> Vorrei sapere come si dice, per esempio, "Go ahead", "Enjoy your meal", "My pleasure" nella vita di tutti i giorni!
> 
> Grazie mille


Benvenuta qui da noi!
*Buon appetito *- se lo dici a tavola - va benissimo.


----------



## cas29

heleneryc said:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Vuol aprendere il italiano ma non è facile..
> 
> Vorrei sapere come se dice per esempio "Go ahead", "Enjoy your meal", "My pleasure" per la vità cuottidiana!
> 
> Gracie mile


 
Yes, as above it is "buon appetito -- I would just add that I believe you can also say "la vita _*quotidiana*_" if you like, I use that expression and no one has yet told me it is out of place.


----------



## carosella

go ahead vai avanti


----------



## claudine2006

My pleasure = Piacere mio.


----------



## mateintwo

heleneryc said:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Vuol aprendere il italiano ma non è facile..
> 
> Vorrei sapere come se dice per esempio "Go ahead", "Enjoy your meal", "My pleasure" per la vità cuottidiana!
> 
> Gracie mile


 
(Tu) Mangia pure/(Lei) mangi pure/ (Voi) mangiate pure. Buon appetito!

o

Tu comincia pure/Lei cominci pure/Voi cominciate pure. Boun appetito!

When adding *pure* right after a verb in imperative form = go ahead and eat/ go ahead and start.

Enjoy the meal. I am not Italian and usually I do not think this is said exactly but it would translate as Gradisci/Gradisca/Gradite or Godi/Goda/Godete la cena o il pranzo and I would assume this would be fine for the Italians as well?

Gradire and godere both translate enjoy but have slightly different uses.


----------



## trap5

mateintwo said:


> (Tu) Mangia pure/(Lei) mangi pure/ (Voi) mangiate pure. Buon appetito!
> 
> o
> 
> Tu comincia pure/Lei cominci pure/Voi cominciate pure. Boun appetito!
> 
> When adding *pure* right after a verb in imperative form = go ahead and eat/ go ahead and start.
> 
> Enjoy the meal. I am not Italian and usually I do not think this is said exactly but it would translate as Gradisci/Gradisca/Gradite or Godi/Goda/Godete la cena o il pranzo and I would assume this would be fine for the Italians as well?
> 
> Gradire and godere both translate enjoy but have slightly different uses.



"Mangia pure" can be sayd to the people next to you to let him/her starting eating, for example if his/her meal is ready and your one is not.
I would never use Godi/Goda/Godete in this context (godere is totally not formal and it may be slang, depending on the context).

It is not used to say Gradisci/Gradisca/Gradite la cena o il pranzo; but if you say it, it's ok.

Definetly, we almost never say something alternative to "Buon appetito".


_I will appreciate if you correct/improve my English._


----------



## rrose17

trap5 said:


> Definetly, we almost never say something alternative to "Buon appetito".
> _I will appreciate if you correct/improve my English._


Well let's start with these, then. 
_We (definitely) almost never say anything other than "buon appetito". _(although I have heard buona cena, buona pranza )
_I would appreciate it if you corrected my English.
Please correct my English to help me improve. Much appreciated._


----------



## elfa

My family has been known to say "Tuck in!"


----------



## mfinder

shamblesuk said:


> In the UK we often say the French 'bon appetit', or simply, like our Antipodean cousins, 'Enjoy!'


My family in New York has always done the same.


----------



## london calling

Get stuck in!


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Get stuck in!


----------



## london calling

And God preserve us from "Enjoy"! Patronising waiter-speak which has become so veeeery popular......


----------



## AlabamaBoy

london calling said:


> Get stuck in!


I think you would just get a quizzical look if you said that here. We wouldn't know what it meant.


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> I think you would just get a quizzical look if you said that here. We wouldn't know what it meant.


I know you wouldn't. I tried it out.


----------



## chipulukusu

Just as a side note, for a certain period it has been considered unpolite/uneducated to say _buon appetito_ in Italian. Well-mannered or wannabes were advised to say _buon pranzo_ or _buona cena_ or (to be top class) _buona colazione. _Being in my fifties (and wannabe well-mannered), I still avoid to say _buon appetito_ though it seems that currently this expression has lost most, if not all, of its bad reputation.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> And God preserve us from "Enjoy"! Patronising waiter-speak which has become so veeeery popular......



I agree. Call me pedantic, but since when did the verb "enjoy" become intransitive?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> And God preserve us from "Enjoy"! Patronising waiter-speak which has become so veeeery popular......


It is patronising. Many years ago I said to a waiter that if the food was excellent I _would_ enjoy it. If it wasn't, the only tip he'd get from me was one he could pass onto the cook, and that was, "Get out of the food business!".


----------



## trap5

rrose17 said:


> Well let's start with these, then.
> _We (definitely) almost never say anything other than "buon appetito". _(although I have heard buona cena, buona pranza )
> _I would appreciate it if you corrected my English.
> Please correct my English to help me improve. Much appreciated._


Thank you for the revision.
In fact, we also say "buona colazione", "buon pranzo" or "buona cena"... It didn't come up to my mind. Anyway we use more the expression "buon appetito".


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> I agree. Call me pedantic, but since when did the verb "enjoy" become intransitive?



They must mean "enjoy the meal".  

Is this a fairly new expression ?  What did waiters say 50-60 years ago in English-speaking countries ?  Does anybody know ?


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> They must mean "enjoy the meal".
> 
> Is this a fairly new expression ?  What did waiters say 50-60 years ago in English-speaking countries ?  Does anybody know ?


"Enjoy!" is relatively new to me, Ody (I only started hearing it about 25 years ago). Waiters used to say, "Enjoy your meal" or "I hope you enjoy your meal".


----------



## King Crimson

You little ripper! said:


> Waiters used to say, "Enjoy your meal" or "I hope you enjoy your meal"



That's what I've always heard too (and on both sides of the pond, to be honest), the short version must be something more recent. And I agree with Chip that table manners advise against saying "Buon appetito!", though the expression is widely used.


----------

